# B.R.A.S Show review 2009



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

What a lovley show best one I've been to in ages ok so I may be a bit bias LOL but it was a fab day 

Thankyou to Helen,Mick Chris,Laura,Julie,Scott and Co who all as usual did a sterling job giving us a lovley day out  

The show was ideal as it was in a very large hall one of the bigger Uk shows as there were just as many people but being spaced out seemed far less busy I was able to stand in the middle of a row and chat without being in the way or getting the hump as people are pushing past and temps stayed around 27 so it was a fairly cool hall  

fair amount of choice and lots of corns and geckos the usual selection but a good few gems if you hunted around as I picked up a pair of CB tokay hatchlings and a lovley mexican hognose as well as a melanistic striped house I was surprised how much choice with it being so early as most my hatchling are still in eggs  

Was also lovley to catch up with all the usual friends new and old  I've now nearly lost my voice LOl a really laid back atmosphere for a show no rushing and pushing which is always a bonus  

Good location and parking easy access for all and refreshments on site even if Tony drinks far to much tea so may next time he may need his own tea table LOL 

Paula


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I second that well done to everyboby involved, loved the new new venue very roomy and not cramped(like others we've been to) parking was great and caterering was good.Once again a big thank you to all involved:no1:


----------



## cnsreps (Jun 17, 2008)

well i thought it was fantastice paula but like you i'm bias :whistling2:
i hope every one enjoyed it, there was a lot of hard work that went in to it and i'm now shattered :blush: but was well worth it. i spoke to lots of people and i didn't hear a problem(if anyone does have any improvement suggestion please let us know for the furture). so fingers crossed we can all carry this on for many years to come.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Best shwo I've been 2.
Excellent work by those who organised!
Shame I couldn't stay for the raffle:lol2:


----------



## jmaster (Oct 3, 2007)

was first show been to and it was really good
went with my gitlfriend and there was exelent choice there
some really lovly gecko
well done to all involved


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*show*

it was a great show and well spaced out.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

The good points of the show were as follows:-
loads of space
very cool considering the weather
lots of nice friendly people
parking was good

bad points:- 
not many people there
even less (if any) buying
worst show EVER for me, sold nothing (one pre arranged only).. but i'll be going to a few more this year, then may call it a day for shows.. spoke to loads of other people that felt the same.
seems a great place to meet etc, so may just turn up for the social side next time rather than attempt to sell.



obviously you cant tale anything away from the organisers who put in a lot of time and effort


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

A great show and a big thank you to the organisers, I loved the new hall - big and nice and cool, especially compared to the last one!

See you again next year!


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

it was a good show. I was slightly annoyed as before i only had to walk down the road when it was at Barking. And i expected it to be a bit bigger, but it was nice seeing a few people, especially since i havent spoke to alot in a while.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

i was impressed, sold as much as expected, nice hall, temps stayed steady never got over 81 at table height which was good.

I have to say though as i got around alot there was a lot of hard feeling against a certain seller, i know for a fact that quite a few sellers said they arnt going to bother next year, which is a shame.

I'll be back and just want to say thx Paula and to all who arranged the show, ps hope you enjoy the Leo i passed onto you for a friend.


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

I think this was a really good show but ive not been to any better than Maidstone. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

It was worth the travel and i will be at the next one as well because it was so good :2thumb:


----------

